# Watchmen - Trailer



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

@watchman


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Might take a silver bullet made from a melted down crucifix to kill that thing. Thanks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll let you know when (if) they show up.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

it was OK...not bad, not great. some funny scenes...tried to hard to be the Avengers...Very interesting ending...setup for Part II

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Michael_Js said:


> it was OK...not bad, not great. some funny scenes...tried to hard to be the Avengers...Very interesting ending...setup for Part II
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Watchmen came out before Avengers.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Watchmen came out before Avengers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haven't seen either, what am I missing? Not really into comic book heroes.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It is very much a "graphic novel" type movie. Very dark, certainly NOT your happy band of super-heroes movie.
I really liked it. I'm a sucker for an anti-hero.

On Netflix right now, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Avengers and some of the other Marvel stuff was good then they went all gay, lesbian ..... Don't watch any of their crap now.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Just watched Ant man and Wasp or something like that, last night. Entertaining...some humor...OK...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> @*watchman*


I'll see your super heroes and raise you a planet full of morons.


----------

